# MJS Cubing - Skype Group



## MJSCubing (Mar 18, 2016)

First off, to get added, you need my skype. [ [email protected], if that doesnt work try Mason | MJS Cubing ]

RULES



1. No hatred (Swearing)

2. Cubing topics only

3. Don't be foolish

4. Respect other cubers

5. Racing against other cubers is allowed.

6. Don't ask for moderator

7. I will set up times to livesteam on YouTube

Like i said before, add me on skype at [email protected]


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 14, 2020)

I just found your account. I did not steal your name

Edit: Sorry for the bump.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 14, 2020)

At least we know it’s actually your initials (WCA) and cubing is very generic.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 15, 2020)

and whenever you try to @ the mjscubing it only comes up with @MJS Cubing


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (Mar 23, 2020)

Not really sure how to add you on skype, i have never used it before, but here is my link https://join.skype.com/invite/zLdWu3bbKxdf


----------

